# Expert 24 LX HELP!!



## Grant92584 (Jan 8, 2014)

So I have been a member for a while just never posted. My name is Grant. 

I have a GCC expert 24 LX plotter/cutter. I recently changed computers, got everything set up so i thought. I use Great Cut 2 to cut with and design on illustrator. 

So i started cutting with the new computer etc and its not working correct.
It is hard to explain but ill do my best

Number one when i set my working area i place an image and ill place it at the top of the working area (screen)however when i cut it cuts down about 3 inches lower on the vinyl then the it is supposed to. so its not reading the parameters correctly. Yes i have the pinch rollers under the white Hashes and edited working area and everything i used to do on the old computer. 

I have like a slew of shirt orders i need to get out and i cant print correctly. 

Also problem 2 when it is cutting it keeps cutting into my letters, it either doesnt cut the letter out correctly or it will put a cut like 3 inches long through my wording and ruins my vinyl.

HELP PLZZZZZ!

Ive uninstalled and reinstalled the cutter and the great cuts program.


----------



## Trevor Ousky (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello Grant,

Are you cutting from Great Cut 2? If so then ensure that you Use the Preview Screen to ensure the position of your graphic before cutting. 

Please also check to see if there are multiple drivers present. Check the PRINT SERVER PROPERTIES, DRIVERS Tab for the Expert listed in your DEVICES and PRINTERS window. This can also cause improper position and / or functionality.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Give Vic a call at GCC. He will help you. 909-718-0248 x307


----------



## Biltryt (Nov 30, 2014)

that extension no longer works? As I called to get some information as well.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Vic said to just call the number and ask for him.


----------

